# First bike: Trek 2100 (pics available)



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello All,

I just purchased a Trek 2100 for my first bike, the guy I bought it from is a friend of who actually owns it, so he didnt know anything about the bike at all.
I got it for $750.

1) does anyone know what year this may be?
2) Did I overpay for it? I have a 10 day refund so checking to see if it was worth it?
3) Any words of advice if greatly appreciated as far as any parts you recognize.

Thanks.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a 2004: http://www.BikePedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Trek&Model=2100&Type=bike#.UFZrB2t5mK0

Personally, I would say you overpaid by at least $250.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Any reasons why? I was looking at the components and they are all shimano's either the 105's and the ultegra. Wouldn't that mean it's a good bike?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

artthurrr said:


> Thanks for the input. Any reasons why? I was looking at the components and they are all shimano's either the 105's and the ultegra. Wouldn't that mean it's a good bike?


It doesn't mean it's a "bad" bike. But if it is a 2004, you probably paid a bit too much for it compared to the typical price of a bike of that age. Don't let it bother you, though. Just make sure to get $750 worth of enjoyment out of riding it.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

What came with it for that price? Any extras or accessories you don't need to buy now? It is a 8-9 year old bike. Good components but old. How much life is.left in them? How well was it maintained? If it is rust free, barely ridden, and maintained/stored right it could be an ok price. If it wasn't then you could easily dump enough money into it to get into the range of a comparable new bike. That is probably why the last poster mentioned overpaying.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

It is all essentially 9 year old frame and components (since 2013 stuff is out). Those components probably aren't a good/crisp as today's 10-speed Tiagra. 

Also, the aluminum frame with carbon seat stays may have 15 years left in it, or...a lot less. I've seen a couple friends with older aluminum bikes with carbon seat stays have problems with the bonds where the carbon meets the aluminum. I'm not sure of any manufacturers still doing carbon stays any more. Probably a reason for that. 

Bottom line, there are quite a few 3 to 4 year old bikes for 40-50% less than original retail. I would think a 9 year old bike should be discounted more than that - maybe 1/3 of the retail, or about $450 to $500.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

gte105u said:


> What came with it for that price? Any extras or accessories you don't need to buy now? It is a 8-9 year old bike. Good components but old. How much life is.left in them? How well was it maintained? If it is rust free, barely ridden, and maintained/stored right it could be an ok price. If it wasn't then you could easily dump enough money into it to get into the range of a comparable new bike. That is probably why the last poster mentioned overpaying.


It only came with a odometer and an extra water bottle holder. Other tha that, i will have to go back and pick up a pair of pedals.

It was stored in a garage. 

I did not know bikes have a shelf life.. and the guy did not know anything about the bike at all. 

I think it may be a good idea to just return the bike I guess...I was doing a few hours of research on Craigslist and I thought this was the best offer but again, I am not too sure of what to look for besides the components..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jpaschal01 said:


> It is all essentially 9 year old frame and components (since 2013 stuff is out). Those components probably aren't a good/crisp as today's 10-speed Tiagra.
> 
> Also, the aluminum frame with carbon seat stays may have 15 years left in it, or...a lot less. I've seen a couple friends with older aluminum bikes with carbon seat stays have problems with the bonds where the carbon meets the aluminum. I'm not sure of any manufacturers still doing carbon stays any more. Probably a reason for that.
> 
> Bottom line, there are quite a few 3 to 4 year old bikes for 40-50% less than original retail. I would think a 9 year old bike should be discounted more than that - maybe 1/3 of the retail, or about $450 to $500.


You overpaid for this bike, and I think the above post sums it up best. 

Besides the price paid, given the age of the bike I think the two issues to be concerned with are the aforementioned bonding issues (alu to CF) which have been problems with bikes of this era. I would add that the paired spoke Bonty's are also known to be problematic, specifically with rim cracks around the spoke holes, so something to be aware of.

If you have the option of returning the bike, I'd advise you do so. You're likely to do better for less, but stay away from those wheelsets and stay with straight alu or steel frames when considering older bikes.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the information, I will return it. I guess it will be better to search for a newer bike and expect to pay about the money I paid for ($750).
If there is any good recommendations as far as brand/model year, it'll be greatly appreciated. I've never ridden before, but I do want to spend abrox $500 - $800 as I would like this to be a bike I have for life.

Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

artthurrr said:


> Thank you all for the information, I will return it. I guess it will be better to search for a newer bike and expect to pay about the money I paid for ($750).
> If there is any good recommendations as far as brand/model year, it'll be greatly appreciated. I've never ridden before, but I do want to spend abrox $500 - $800 as I would like this to be a bike I have for life.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support.


My advice is to visit some LBS's that sell used bikes. There, you'll get some level of sizing/ fit assistance, the ability to test ride the bikes and hopefully find a mechanically sound bike. Sometimes a 30 day warranty is included.

Second best option IMO would be to check out bike coops in your area. They have volunteers that work with folks on getting (and keeping) their bikes on the road, so will help you find the right bike, then help you work on it. 

Third, is through private sellers (CL, community news, classifieds). The drawback here is that many sellers either don't know what they're selling or.. they do. Most are asking too much for the bikes, so to avoid some pitfalls going this route, ask the sellers to have the bike checked over by a LBS for mechanical assessment as well as fit. While there, you could also ask them to give you a ballpark on the value of the bike, because they do vary by region.

As you already know, this forum can serve as a resource, so while we can draw on experiences to assist you, we're at a disadvantage in that we can't actually see the bike or you on it, so an assessment by your LBS is preferable.

Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you PJ352. Sound advice!! Will do.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Third, is through private sellers (CL, community news, classifieds). The drawback here is that many sellers either don't know what they're selling or.. they do. Most are asking too much for the bikes, so to avoid some pitfalls going this route, ask the sellers to have the bike checked over by a LBS for mechanical assessment as well as fit. While there, you could also ask them to give you a ballpark on the value of the bike, because they do vary by region.


This is a big one I noticed on both Craigslist and Ebay. People think their bike is worth WAY too much. I don't know if it is sentiment ("I loved it, surely it is worth ____"), value based on mileage ("Sure it is a 5 year old bike, but it has only been ridden 6 times for 50 miles"), ignorance on what they have or what it is worth, knowing they will probably be haggled down so starting high, or hoping to pull one over on someone. If I am going to only get a couple hundred off a comparable new bike (and keep in mind the trickle down effect of components, so the 105 of years past is not the same as 105 now) I will just get new where I get a warranty, the service of the LBS for setup/tuning, and peace of mind knowing there is no hidden damage. 

If you really like the bike, see if the seller will knock a few hundred off it. Just know it is a starter bike that may need to get your feet wet and you may want (or need if the issues presented by the other posters) to upgrade in the relatively near future.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> This is a big one I noticed on both Craigslist and Ebay. People think their bike is worth WAY too much. I don't know if it is sentiment ("I loved it, surely it is worth ____"), value based on mileage ("Sure it is a 5 year old bike, but it has only been ridden 6 times for 50 miles"), ignorance on what they have or what it is worth, knowing they will probably be haggled down so starting high, or hoping to pull one over on someone. If I am going to only get a couple hundred off a comparable new bike (and keep in mind the trickle down effect of components, so the 105 of years past is not the same as 105 now) I will just get new where I get a warranty, the service of the LBS for setup/tuning, and peace of mind knowing there is no hidden damage.
> 
> If you really like the bike, see if the seller will knock a few hundred off it. Just know it is a starter bike that may need to get your feet wet and you may want (or need if the issues presented by the other posters) to upgrade in the relatively near future.


IMO/E all of your above examples apply, and I'd add some additional scenarios to the list.

One being where a more experienced cyclist/ wrencher builds up a frameset from spare parts, calling those Bonty wheels and CF stays 'upgrades', knowing they're not. I'm not saying this applies to the OP, but I've seen it done. 

That aside, IMO the bike in question is ~$500 over priced. Doubtful the seller would come down that much.

Good points about buying new with a warranty and getting piece of mind along with LBS's value added services. In this price range, it's doable.


----------

